# Diesel Engine Exhaust Causes Lung Cancer, WHO Agency Says



## magungo (Nov 16, 2009)

http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...haust-causes-lung-cancer-who-agency-says.html



> Exhaust from diesel engines causes lung cancer, a World Health Organization agency said for the first time, citing a review of studies.
> 
> Diesel exhaust also was linked to an increased risk of bladder cancer, the International Agency for Research on Cancer, based in Lyon, France, said in a statement today. The group published the findings after a review over eight days by a panel of scientists. An earlier review, in 1988, classified diesel engine exhaust as "probably carcinogenic."
> 
> ...


Hopefully the public realizes this doesn't apply to newer vehicles and manufacturers won't change their release plans.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Having done a fair amount of traveling in Third World countries (Asia,Africa *and* South America) it's not difficult for me to see why diesel exhaust fumes *there* just might be harmful.Talk about huge,billowing clouds of jet black smoke! From every single truck and bus you see! But the days of such fumes being seen here are *long* since passed.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

Per the NYT article this morning, the WHO study was based on miners working in enclosed conditions, (probably without adequate ventilation) in third world countries where environmental controls are non existent using old diesel engines. Similar to the Bloomburg report - the NYT reports that since 2000, the US has adopted low (& ultra low) sulfur diesel fuel which - along with modern engine technology effectively removes the risk of carcinogens.

Unfortunately that information was buried deep within the article. And most folks will only see the headline "Diesel Exhaust Causes Cancer!"
UGH!


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I have a doctorate in public health, have spent almost 40 years working in the field of environmental health and currently work at the National Cancer Institute so I was not at all surprised when these study result were released. It has been known for years that most products of combustion can cause cancer. Can you say tobacco smoking? The byproducts of combustion of diesel fuel are similar to the products of combustion of gasoline and most other petroleum products. Previous posters are correct. This study was conducted 50-60 years ago in mines. The data has very little correlation to the emissions from modern clean diesels. That said, my wife had the following comment when she heard about it on the nightly news. Well, there goes the value of your BMW diesel. Unfortunately, this is not an uncommon reaction to the release of these type of studies. The average person only hears the headlines and bases their conclusion on very limited information. It is a shame, sad but true. My 335d is still a wonderful car, great commuter vehicle and a joy to drive every day.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I never ever seen my car smoke. I think I'm fine. There are many more diesels in my future.


----------



## starrfyr (Jun 5, 2012)

*Soot cancer and CARB*

It is well known that the by-products of diesel #2 and gasoline combustion contain carcinogenic materials. This is the primary justification used by the CARB to prohibit CAR sales in CA. Diesel powered trucks selling maybe 20-1 but mostly made in Detroit were still sold.

All ICE's whether SI and fuelled with light hydrocarbs (gasoline, ethanol, methanol, etc.) or CI and 'burning' fuel oils produce NOx and CxHy compounds This isn't news for SI engines and is what the whole 'smog emmissions' requirements are designed to eliminate. What wasn't/isn't common knowledge is that CI engines burning fuel oil produce the same NOx and CxHy compounds (in different ratios; more NOx and less CxHy) but also C6, a major component of soot and a carcinogenic agent.

So, CARB, citing C6 as cancer causing banned diesel car sales. But, with the development of the DPF, I guess the WHO and CARB can STFU. :flipoff:


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

boooomer said:


> Per the NYT article this morning, the WHO study was based on miners working in enclosed conditions, (probably without adequate ventilation) in third world countries where environmental controls are non existent using old diesel engines. Similar to the Bloomburg report - the NYT reports that since 2000, the US has adopted low (& ultra low) sulfur diesel fuel which - along with modern engine technology effectively removes the risk of carcinogens.
> 
> Unfortunately that information was buried deep within the article. And most folks will only see the headline "Diesel Exhaust Causes Cancer!"
> UGH!


And they forgot to adjust their sampling for those miners that smoked more than two packs of cigarettes a day, which was 99.9% of them.:rofl:


----------



## bigjack (May 7, 2012)

Never forget the NYT always has an agenda. Always.


----------



## boooomer (Apr 23, 2010)

bigjack said:


> Never forget the NYT always has an agenda. Always.


All news media have agendas.:rofl: 
This WHO report has been reported in several media outlets in a similar fashion.

My take away from this confirms what i suspected, black stuff coming from stacks, exhaust pipes or cigarettes, or whatever, is bad sh!t.

Unfortunately I still see big rigs on the highway spewing out "black". It's good to know that those older engines are being phased out.

What we really need to see are more articles confirming that the clean diesel technology utilizing EGR, DPF & DEF etc. combined with Ultra Low Sulphur fuel is working. Especially now since we will be seeing a lot more diesels coming from Europe, Japan and the US relying on that technology.


----------



## chetah45 (Dec 12, 2011)

The way I remember it, *CARB did not ban* the sales of diesel automobiles in the great state of Kalifornia, they just lowered the emission standards to the point that diesel automobiles could not meet the standards until VW, Mercedes and BMW introduced their clean burn vehicles around 2009. Until just recently, there were no smog tests required(Diesels were exempt from smog checks/tests) for diesel powered automobiles or pickups and the current smog test is just a visual on equipment and snap idle with no sniffing required.
During the time that diesel automobiles sales were quashed by the smog standards that prevented their sales here, a private individual could purchase and import a diesel automobile into California as long as it had more than 7500 miles on odometer and no smog check required and no CARB cert necessary.


----------

